# Discus: food for free swimmers



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

so, I know I know a community tank is no place for free swimmers but... if on the off chance these little guys make it through the first week are there off the shelf or out of the freezer, perhaps from the marine trade, that can be used to feed these little guys once the ween off the slime? 

bbs, I know but find it a bit fiddly. Isuforia? I have never raised it, is it any easier? Other suggestions?

Rick


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried Golden Pearls? That should work. Kens Specialty Food


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Have you tried Golden Pearls? That should work. Kens Specialty Food


That stuffs seems great. Have you used it?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Have you tried Golden Pearls? That should work. Kens Specialty Food


Anyone have any of this stuff that they might be willing to part with?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I think live brine shrimp is a must


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Just sharing.... Rick has the Fry Starter Food .

Fry Starter Food

hth


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never tried the Golden Pearls but I just ordered some this week to try for my pleco fry (probably too coarse for discus though).


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Brine shrimp isn't that fiddly once set up properly


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

micro worms are quite easy to keep and feed I think.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I use baby brine shrimp.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Good choice for brine shrimps......live,frozen or freezed dried for max growth/coloration?.....just learning.



MELLO said:


> I use baby brine shrimp.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

BBS is my go to as well, but I've started noticing the babies will actively look for new life spectrum 1 mm pellets as they break up after sitting in the tank for a bit. This is great because now I can put in some of the pellets before I go to work, they nibble on them during the day and there is rarely any leftover when I come home. The babies seem to grow well on this diet, and when they get around 1/2 inch, it looks like they way prefer it to BBS.


----------

